#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-11
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos please make sue kanban is up to date; call RSN
<bac> rt
<benji> That'd be a very geeky comic: The Adventures of Sue Kanban
<bac> wow, new kanbanism -- multiple assignees
<gary_poster> oh I didn't see that, cool
<benji> they also fixed several bugs
<bac> we could have one "book dublin travel" card now, assigned to us all!
<danilos> bac, not to me, I'd need a separate 'need visa for Eire' card :)
<gary_poster> bac skype
<bac> ugh
<bac> on now
<danilos> skype crashed, yay
<danilos> gary_poster, clearProgressUI
<benji> gary_poster: Robert was able to post some more details to the "I get lp bug mail even though 'on own actions' turned off" bug (739141).  Is that another good one for today?
<gary_poster> benji, oh yeah, I saw that.  It still didn't seem like much, and I recall feeling confused when I read it, but yeah, that has potential
<gary_poster> so, yeah, another good one
<gary_poster> benji I did have one thought about that
<benji> k, I'll see if it leads anywhere without going too deep into the thrash forrest
<gary_poster> the code to send emails seems pretty simple and well tested--that is, if we know the recipient and the "actor" then we simply check if they are the same and don't send the email. It's pretty straightforward.  The only place that seems like it could go wrong is if we misidentify the actor in LP itself
<gary_poster> (outside of the sending code)
<gary_poster> so I would investigate how those "actor" values are set; I also would check into the bug log and see if you can see any hints there for the particular actions Robert describes
<gary_poster> another possibility is that bug 753000 is causing this...
<_mup_> Bug #753000: NotOneError caused by duplicate stuctural subscriptions <dba> <merge-deactivate> <oops> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/753000 >
<gary_poster> that is, our sending code might not handle the case in which two people subscribe at the same time
<gary_poster> that reminds me, I should see if stub commented on that bug...
<benji> "at the same time" as in race condition?
<gary_poster> sorry, no, my mind went somewhere else and my communication went on dream-state autopilot :-P " our sending code might not handle the case in which  one person is subscribed twice--we might only remove one of the messages to be sent out:
<gary_poster> "
<gary_poster> did that make more sense benji?
<benji> yep makes sense
<gary_poster> cool
<danilos> gary_poster, hi, I am about to leave, but I need another clarification: direct team subscriptions (admin or not) are to be listed at the very top, or as part of the "rest" when there's a direct subscription?
<gary_poster> danilos, the "rest" unless you argue against me :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, nope, that's just fine :)
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks, out now, and I'm making decent progress but the branch is already ~1100 lines :(
 * danilos -> out
<gary_poster> bye
<gary_poster> benji, I want to write a unit test that tries to use the webservice to mute something.  I'm interested in database activity of the request as a whole.  Do you have a recommendation for an approach, or, even better, an example to follow?
<benji> hmm, nothing off the top of my head, let me look real quick
<gary_poster> thankee
<benji> gary_poster: assuming you're fine with using launchpadlib, you can look at lines 32 through 54 of lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/webservice/launchpadlib.txt
<gary_poster> cool, sounds perfect, thanks benji
<gary_poster> yeah, that's just what I was hoping for
<benji> cool
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-12
<gary_poster> danilos, you are getting something reviewed, sweet :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, well, MP is up for review, bastard OCR has not showed up today
<danilos> (gmb that is :))
<gary_poster> lol
<danilos> gary_poster, I wouldn't mind you reviewing it if you want to see how much you hate my approach :)
<gary_poster> lol, sure, send me the link
<danilos> gary_poster, https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug728370-nondirect-subs/+merge/57293
<gary_poster> cool, on it danilo
<danilos> gary_poster, just so you don't get scared, more than half of it is tests, thanks :)
<gary_poster> heh, ok :-)
<bac> i too am waiting on the bastard OCR: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-753965/+merge/57262
<danilos> bac, I'd be happy to help in an hour or two if that's not too late for you? if you are blocked, I'd take a look now
<danilos> I assume leonard is not showing up for his review duties? :) removing him from OCR
<benji> I'll do a review if anyone needs it.
<gary_poster> danilos, fwiw this looks great so far.  I'm on line 400+ of the diff, and I've run the test and the demo.  Your test console is preeeeettttty ;-)
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, yeah, thanks :)
<benji> gary_poster: I bet the new "overlay closes immediately" bug is a result of https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-750573-move-overlay (the fix for bug 750567)
<_mup_> Bug #750567: Structural subscription overlay doesn't instantly disappear. <qa-ok> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/750567 >
<danilos> gary_poster, I've got a prototype rendering and direct sub as well, just need to polish it and add tests for the display (wanted to make sure I can render what I've got :))
<bac> benji: please see above if you want to review.
<benji> bac: cool, starting now
<gary_poster> benji, maybe so.
<benji> I'd be glad to look if you want.
<bac> benji: ignore the lint as i'm fixing it now
<benji> bac: k
<gary_poster> It instantly disappears now, but the instant is a trifle too soon :-)
<benji> gary_poster: right, I think I was overly aggressive when the user clicks OK
<bac> gary_poster: i'm not sure what i was thinking, but trizpug is on the 28th, not this thursday
<gary_poster> bac, cool.  I hopefully will have a new baby by then :-)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos I'm about to look at kanban board
<gary_poster> call in 4
<benji> bac: on line 76 of the diff did you mean to use the self.contents as the message describing the failure?
<benji> k
<gary_poster> and lest I forget, I'm out this morning
<gary_poster> starting 9:30-ish till lunchish
<bac> benji: no, i'm sure that is left over debugging
<benji> k
<bac> benji: sorry
<gary_poster> where 9:30-ish is an hour-ish from now-ish :-)
<bac> i hate when i leave those things in
<benji> bac: it's the worst thing that has ever happened to me
<bac> i know!
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> you've led a charmed life
<benji> heh
<bac> gary_poster: two leave reqeusts posted on canonicaladmin
<danilos> fwiw, pastebin function: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593099/
<gary_poster> approved bac
<gary_poster> danilos, super small, I'm not sure what you mean by "short (just-enough)" in your test comments (e.g., "Gather short (just-enough) subscription records for all assignments.").  It makes me think I don't know what is going on. :-)
<gary_poster> I suspect it is simple--maybe you mean that you are dumping all of the information that you don't need from the personsubscriptioninfo data?--but I also suspect that just dropping that phrase will not lose any important information to the reader and make it easier to understand.
<gary_poster> Like I said, that's tiny, but it has confused me just a bit.
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, exactly :)
<danilos> gary_poster, I'll be happy to fix it (you can probably assume a lot of copy-pasting has gone on :)
<gary_poster> heh, cool
<gary_poster> danilos, approved.  The only other thing of smallest value I mentioned was questioning your switch/case indentation.  blah. :-) If you want to leave it the way it is that's fine.  I also asked about whether you could reduce cut & paste in the tests, but I looked for a way, and on a quick look I didn't see a compelling option.  So, you can land as-is if you like.
<danilos> gary_poster, you are not the first one to question it, emacs espresso mode defaults to that, I need to look into configuring it to indent "properly" :)
<gary_poster> heh ok cool :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, reducing the cut and paste is non-trivial because messages (at least) differ, and the tests as such have allowed me to do some code refactoring
<gary_poster> danilos, cool.  yeah, and it's not even just messages.  test structure themselves change.  In the example I looked at, there were five functions with the same name, two of which were similar enough for merging.  Not worth it.
<danilos> gary_poster, right, thanks again for the review :)
<gary_poster> np
<gary_poster> talk to you all later
<benji> bac: through pilot error I lost my review of your branch, reconstructing now
<bac> benji: ok
<benji> bac: review now done for the second time: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-753965/+merge/57262
<bac> thx
<benji> bac: be forwarned, I went on a small tangent about the test suite construction, but I included a patch, so it shouldn't take much effort to integrate it
<bac> benji: thanks.  i appreciate whatever suggestion you have.  it got out of control
<benji> I think I found the sanest way to do what we want there.  Who reviews the code suggested by the reviewer? :)
<danilos> gary_poster, I've got to run, my branch up at lp:~danilo/launchpad/bug728370-direct-subs though there's still some work to get even the non-pretty descriptions printout landed (mainly refactoring and tests)
 * danilos -> off
<bac> benji: the CustomTestLoad rocks -- thanks!
<benji> excellent
<gary_poster> benji, you up for short call
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thank you
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-13
<gary_poster> benji and anyone else who cares, the link to the RSS feed for the kanban board is working again (from Options tab).
<benji> cool; do you know off hand if it includes comments?
<benji> it looks like the answer is no
<gary_poster> AFAICT, no, benji :-/
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, looking an kanban; call in 3
<danilos> gary_poster, ack, ready
<gary_poster> bac, I assume you are "Investigate and fix LaunchpadTestRequest..."?
<bac> yes
<gary_poster> cool, thx.  face was not showing for some reason
<danilos> https://bugs.launchpad.dev/firefox/+bug/1/+subscriptions#
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Invalid by compscibuntu-bugs> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In Progress> <OpenOffice:In Progress by lh-maviya> <Tabuntu:Invalid by tinarussell> <Tivion:Invalid by shakaran> <Tv-Player:New> <Ubunt
<danilos> https://devpad.canonical.com/~danilo/direct-subs.png
<danilos> https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug728370-direct-subs/+merge/57464 is the latest MP
<gary_poster> 1) claim review
<gary_poster> 2) prettify
<gary_poster> 3) set up pattern for actions
<gary_poster> 4) make UI and actions for direct subscriptions
<bac> danilos: r=bac with one issue that may require some work regarding private bugs
<bac> i don't think it is accurate to say the only reason you get mail for a private bug is if you're the bug supervisor.  i'll have to dig out the other cases
<danilos> bac, well, the text will "may have been subscribed because you are a bug supervisor" (mostly to explain how did you get subscribed in the first place); my understanding was that we don't have enough data to show otherwise, at least we don't export it
<danilos> bac, regarding the product owner but not the bug supervisor, that's handled separately already
<danilos> bac, that one doesn't cause direct subscription to be created
<bac> danilos: ok
<bac> danilos: just wanted to raise it to ensure we weren't overlooking additional vectors
<danilos> bac, sure thing
<gary_poster> bug supervisor: bac, danilos, right.  AFAIK, at this point we only know that the person is subscribed.  It's possible that we might be able to dig out the info from some log or other, but...I don't think it's hanging around easy to get to.
<danilos> bac, that's actually previous branch that puts all of these bits into a list of subscriptions like { reason: 'text with {bugs}', vars: { bugs: '#1' } }
<danilos> bac, my goal was to easily extend that to be something like { reason: ..., vars: ..., supported_actions: [...] }
<bac> danilos: right
<danilos> bac, then, it'd be up to the call-sites to just deal with all the supported_actions that are really supported
<danilos> bac, do you think you've got an idea of how you can go about this or do you think we should have a call?
<gary_poster> danilos, you are gone...in 30 min?
<danilos> gary_poster, as soon as we are set for the following steps, actually (started at 8am this morning)
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> I haven't actually looked at your branch yet.  was geting mine in.  Lemme look at it really fast and then see if I have any questions.  That way at least one of me or bac can try to touch base with you a final time on this today.
<gary_poster> you ec2 landing that branch danilos?
<danilos> gary_poster, yep
<gary_poster> awesome
<gary_poster> danilos, I don't understand bac's para: "The elaborate substitution framework you've created looks to be very well thought out and tested.  I hope that the usage of it justifies the work you've done...but I don't see the larger design here."
<gary_poster> Is he referring to safely_render_description?
<danilos> gary_poster, I suppose so, it's probably not obvious in the branch he reviewed what kind of substitution it does because strings with all the vars were in the branch you reviewed
<gary_poster> yeah, maybe so :-)
<bac> hi
<bac> yes, i was just referring to all of the replacement infrastructure danilo put in place
<bac> as he said, from looking at that branch in isolation the utility of it is not completely obvious
<danilos> gary_poster, also, I am not exactly sure what to do with {pillar_type}; I feel like just dropping it and saying "owner of {pillar}" instead
<gary_poster> danilos, I take it that figuring out pillar type name is annoying, if so, sure.  Seems pragmatic and reasonable
<gary_poster> bac, gotcha
<danilos> gary_poster, exactly :)
<gary_poster> danilos, bac, ok, I understand where we are.  So we need to figure out where we go so you can leave ASAP
<gary_poster> danilos is "you" in that last sentence :-)
<gary_poster> So, prettifying, easy enough--somebody nees to make some calls, maybe based on the mockups if they actually provide any input
<gary_poster> they might, actually
<gary_poster> for the inner boxes
<gary_poster> next is doing the direct subscription widgets
<gary_poster> That is sadly green field
<gary_poster> but does not need any grand action infrastructure AFAIK, as I said earlier
<danilos> gary_poster, right, prettifying is going well for me, I believe I'd be able to get it done before tomorrow's call
<gary_poster> so someone can just take it
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> then we have "making a an actions infrastucture"
<danilos> gary_poster, I think the direct-subscription actions can be done entirely independently
<danilos> gary_poster, that one is the trickiest one
<gary_poster> yeah, good
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> I'm almost inclined to let someone just start adding actions and then refactor
<gary_poster> except that you seem to have a vision
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, I think the basis here is sound (basically, in the branch you reviewed: other than 'reason' and 'vars' we need to add supported actions, and if it's "unsubscribe-team", that action can go through vars.teams to offer individual team unsubscribe actions)
<danilos> gary_poster, if folk find it too hard to follow "my vision", I am happy with the approach you suggest as well
<gary_poster> I think it is a nice simple vision that I feel dumb for not understanding well ;-)
<gary_poster> So you think that gather_nondirect_subscriptions should add "actions"
<danilos> gary_poster, and my vision only concerns the side of "what actions are possible for this subscription box"
<danilos> gary_poster, exactly
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> have you thought about what to offer when it is teams, not a team?  One action per team, I'm thinking
<gary_poster> OK
<gary_poster> I think I have enough to do this or watch someone else do this
<gary_poster> danilos, thank you very much!
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, I think it should be one action per team, but do note that grouping is sometimes not even per team (i.e. each team will have a separate box)
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> we'll run with what we have and see how it goes :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, excellent, I hope you find it easy to extend and test (those were my two main concerns)
<gary_poster> cool danilos.  bye :-)
<danilos> bye :)
<gary_poster> bac, benji, where are you all in terms of starting something else?  I can do any of the following:
<gary_poster> - talk with one or both of you all now to figure out what we are doing
<gary_poster> - have lunch, and then talk with one or both of you to coordinate
<gary_poster> - some combination of the above.
<gary_poster> My plate is cleared, so I can start something or other.  I'll probably have lunch before I start though.
<bac> i'm looking for a task but would like to lunch first
<gary_poster> I have team lead call this afternoon...3PM I think
<gary_poster> OK bac, ping me when you are back then?
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> benji, I suspect you are working on the end of bug 753152, so I won't worry about a task for you until you ping me.
<_mup_> Bug #753152: You should only be able to mute team subscriptions that are not delivered to you via a mailing list <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/753152 >
 * gary_poster goes to lunch
<benji> actually I was working on lunch ;) but yeah, before that I figured out why the help links weren't being created correctly so I should be able to knock it out now
<gary_poster> :-) ok cool.
 * gary_poster still kinda lunching
<gary_poster> I am starting the "actions" task
<gary_poster> Someone should claim the "direct personal subscription actions" task
<gary_poster> That one has a mockup to use
<gary_poster> Mine only kinda sorta
<gary_poster> I'll point out mockups to the person who wants the task
<bac> gary_poster: my branch is failing in ec2 so i'd like to take a few minutes to figure out what happened and resubmit it.
<gary_poster> of course
<bac> hmm, this looks fishy:  NameAlreadyTaken: The name 'person-name859147' is already taken.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> it does
 * gary_poster has team lead call in 10 minutes
<benji> you found out my secret identity
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> gary_poster: now that the diff has updated, I'd like you to suggest any improvements you might have to the mute/unmute help text: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-753152/+merge/57553
<gary_poster> benji, ack, looking (and just got off team lead call!)
<gary_poster> benji, I think you fixed a new and interestingly related bug to the one I was thinking of. :-)
<gary_poster> So, your icon shows up on the main bug page, right?
<gary_poster> not on our structural subscription edit thing?
<benji> right, main bug page
<gary_poster> I think you may have gotten confused about structural subscriptions
<gary_poster> quick Skype call might be fastest?
<benji> k
<gary_poster> really slow Skype call might be slowest!
<gary_poster> benji, I claimed review.  I'll approve with notes we talked about.
<benji> k
<gary_poster> done
<benji> gary_poster: I figured out that there was a problem with my email; I've fixed it now, but still didn't get your message :)
<gary_poster> heh, benji, ok. :-)
<gary_poster> do you want me to forward it to see if you get it now?
<gary_poster> or send some other mail, whatever
<bac> gary_poster: i've noticed the (+) Subscribe link on a bug on production does not work.  is that a known issue?
<bac> works for non-malone-alpha
<gary_poster> it is not known, new bug bac :-(
<bac> gary_poster: ok, i'll file it
<gary_poster> thanks.  please put it on board too, or at least gimme number & I will
<bac> gary_poster: filed and on kanban as bug 760121
<_mup_> Bug #760121: New feature-flagged JS (+) Subscribe link does not work <Launchpad itself:Confirmed for yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/760121 >
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gary_poster: my branch landed so i needs more work
<bac> what shall i do?
<gary_poster> awesome
<gary_poster> OK I see three choices.  May I Skype about them with you?
<bac> yes, please
<bac> let me launch
<gary_poster> cool, tell me when you are ready
<bac> shot
<bac> shoot
<bac> shooted
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/
<benji> is there a faster way to make a branch of db-devl than bzr branch, utilities/link-external-sourcecode, and make?
<bac> benji: not that i know of
<benji> I've been contemplating getting an SSD for other reasons; it'd probably help there too.
<benji> with the announcement of the Teal squad we officially don't have the worst color any more ;P
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> gary_poster: hmm, the list of actions is a little icon-heavy now, do you think it's acceptable?: http://i.imgur.com/Ki5ZQ.png
<gary_poster> benji, that's what I was afraid of when I talked about it with Graham :-(
<gary_poster> yes, it does seem icon-heavy
<benji> an idea: make the help button appear on hover over the enable/disable link
<gary_poster> another compromise, yes
<gary_poster> does it look any better if the actions are on new lines?
<benji> (although that will probably make for either wierd spacing or things jumping around)
<gary_poster> as I think you had it initially
<gary_poster> I would get rid of the "or" in that case
<gary_poster> "or"s
<benji> the problem with putting them on their own lines now is that there are so many that they may be longer than the things to the left; I foresee a CSS-float-induced nightmare
<benji> gary_poster: how about something like this: http://i.imgur.com/5mIQM.png where the help link would appear on hover over the enable/disable link
<gary_poster> benji I'm OK with that, especially if there's the same amount of space between edit and unsubscribe as there is now with the to-be-filled space between Disable and Edit.
<benji> gary_poster: it'll be slightly more space than is now (if we want all the spaces to be roughly even)
<gary_poster> yeah, if I understand you, then agree
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-14
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos. call in 5, & I'll look at kanban in just a sec
<gary_poster> benji may not be in for call; checking...
<benji> gary_poster: I'm here
<gary_poster> cool, I thought I knew what was happening different on Thursday but wanted to check :-)
<gary_poster> bac, Skype
<gary_poster> danilos: lp:~gary/launchpad/bug728370-direct-subs .  I was thinking that we want args too, to pass to the functions.  There's not much to it except for the new test/fix I sketched.
<gary_poster> ok benji, calling on Skype
<benji> gary_poster: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-753152-this-time-for-sure/+merge/57672
<gary_poster> benji: https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2
<benji> gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593990/
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2/Slide1
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2/Slide3
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks, I am looking at it (yes, we do need args for the actions, but most of the times, stuff in vars should be usable because it contains teams/pillars/duplicate_bugs)
<gary_poster> yeah, thought that but it is for a different purpose.  Whatever, we can tweak that
<gary_poster> on call with benji now
<danilos> gary_poster, right
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, I like what your approach looks like (the nitty-gritty details of parameter passing left to the side :)
<gary_poster> great danilos
<bac> gary_poster: i think the problem is related to muting and i am not seeing it locally b/c i didn't have that feature flag turned on
<bac> will know in a bit if that is the case
<gary_poster> ah! makes sense
<bac> can't find 'mute_link' on the page i think
 * danilos -> lunch
<gary_poster> danilos, cool, ping me when you are around.
<gary_poster> mute_link: sounds promising
<bac> gary_poster: i can replicate it locally now which means i can fix it
<bac> gary_poster: i totally forgot about the *other* feature flag.
<gary_poster> heh, great
<danilos> gary_poster, hey, back
<gary_poster> cool danilos, 1 sec, lemme fix a test :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, okay, okay, I am letting you! :)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> ok only five failing now :-P
<gary_poster> danilos, Skype?
<danilos> gary_poster, yep
<danilos> mumble has been crazy for me even with the new headset
<benji> we should probably unify the feature flags; I guess if we remove them both soon that'll be unified enough
<bac> gary_poster: got a sec for a quick call?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<gary_poster> bac, on skype and ready; call when you wanna
<gary_poster> danilos, diff not there yet, but https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug728370-direct-subs/+merge/57703
<danilos> gary_poster, cool, thanks
<bac> gary_poster: in the subscribe overlay, that html is created via a zope Choice field with a vocabulary.  the Choice is the one adding the colon.
<gary_poster> bah, bac :-/
<danilos> gary_poster, r=me
<gary_poster> cool thanks danilos.  Do you know if JS tests are being run in buildbot again?
<gary_poster> or in ec2
<danilos> gary_poster, I know windmill tests were enabled then disabled again few days ago
<danilos> gary_poster, are these other tests run at all?
<gary_poster> I thouht they were run in windmill, yeah
<danilos> gary_poster, hum, I don't know about that, I was under the impression that they are not, it'd be great if they are
<gary_poster> danilos: multiple variable defs in a single var: I thought that was a good thing?
<gary_poster> I see the bad indent--can fix, but want to hear about the multiple vars in a var first :-)
<gary_poster> (same bad indent copy and pasted several times)
<danilos> gary_poster, well, multiple of us feel they are bad, I think bac reviewed one of my branches and commented on them when I moved them around; generally, with multiple vars, you can't reuse previous vars, and it's easy to mess up with commas, semicolons and such
<gary_poster> hm
<danilos> gary_poster, not a biggie though
<gary_poster> the linter prefers them
<danilos> gary_poster, it does?
<gary_poster> can't reuse previous vars?
<gary_poster> Crockford's
<bac> danilos: i don't think that was me
<danilos> gary_poster, well, you can't say "var a=4, b=a+5;"
<gary_poster> huh...I did redefine a var in that branch
<danilos> bac, sorry! but, what's your take on multiple vars in a var statement? :)
<gary_poster> to fix a test failure
<danilos> (I don't have a strong opinion *at all*)
<bac> danilos: it seems to be a common JS idiom
<gary_poster> (so, equivalent of var a=5, a=a+4)
<bac> danilos: so i have not had a strong opinion either
<gary_poster> danilos, I'll just fix indent for now.
<danilos> gary_poster, sure thing
<gary_poster> thank you again for review
<danilos> gary_poster, not sure what you mean with "equivalent", doesn't look equivalent to me :)
<gary_poster> danilos, I mean, I redefined a variable in terms of itself, as defined within that var, and the example is equivalent to what I described and what I did
<danilos> gary_poster, ah, right
<danilos> gary_poster, anyway, good to land, my prettyfication branch is landing as well, and I am off now :)
<gary_poster> cool thanks danilos.  ttyl
<gary_poster> benji, if I run make lint is that supposed to run the js linter?
<bac> hi gary_poster, AFAICT none of the direct subscription / mute JS functionality has tests.  how do you want me to proceed?
<bac> adding new tests would be great but time consuming.  making this fix as-is, is not so great but no worse than we currently have.
<bac> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-760121/+merge/57726 with no tests
 * bac -> lunch
<benji> gary_poster: yep; make lint has run the js linter recently at least
<gary_poster> ok, thanks benji
<gary_poster> bac, approved with some relatively small caveats.
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the review.  very reasonable.
<gary_poster> cool bac, np
<gary_poster> benji, did you already start with danilo's prettification branch (lp:~danilo/launchpad/bug728370-descriptions)?  If not, I suggest merging it
<benji> gary_poster: thanks, will do
<bac> gary_poster: call?
<gary_poster> benji, I can have a call anytime between now and 4-ish.  I have to leave @ 4:05.  I'll be back and working more later this evening, but not sure when.  So anyway, if you want o have a call soon, that would be cool.
<benji> gary_poster: k, how about at the top of the hour
<gary_poster> sounds good, thanks
<gary_poster> bac or benji, could you confirm at some point that https://launchpad.dev/firefox/+milestone/1.0 does not work for you, at least when you are logged in as celso.providelo@canonical.com:cprov?  No rush, going to volunteering mtg and back later
<gary_poster> sorry, I mean that the "Subscribe to bug mail" link shows up but does not do anything when you click on it
<gary_poster> the handler does not appear to be installed, because you go to "#"
<gary_poster> back soon-ish
<benji> gary_poster: confirmed
<benji> I wonder if it's intentional that if you visit https://bugs.launchpad.dev/tomcat/+bug/2/+subscriptions you're told the same reason three times.
<gary_poster> Thanks benji.  Another bug to add.  Reason three times: I see three reasons, two of which are identical (Ubuntu Tomcat is different).  I suspect the two identical ones are a display issue: if you look at the bug then you'll see Hoary and Woody are there--I bet they are the source.
<benji> gary_poster: you're right, only two of the three are the same; do you want me to file a bug?
<benji> (or perhaps just a card)
<gary_poster> benji, thank you, but I'm already making a card for that one, since the project is in progress.  I'll file a bug for the milestone thing and make a card for it also.
<benji> k
<benji> ok, I've had enough JS for today
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-15
<benji> Yellow Slug Video of the Day: http://www.kqed.org/quest/television/science-on-the-spot-banana-slugs-unpeeled
<danilos> benji, the URL itself kinda scares me
<benji> heh
<benji> for a nature segment it is a little violent sounding, but be comforted that no banana slugs were harmed during the filming
<gary_poster> it has comforting guitar music
<gary_poster> "the unsung hero of this forest comunity"
<gary_poster> "eating fallen plants and even dead animals"
<gary_poster> (more comforting guitar music
<gary_poster> )
<bac> Yellow Squad -- we poop dirt
<gary_poster> It's great contribution is that it enriches the soil (presumably be defecating)
<bac> hey, and they are hung hermaphodites
<gary_poster> mm, the largest male sex organ...but a hemaphrodite...
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> gary_poster: i think we hit play at the same time
<gary_poster> I think so too :-)
<gary_poster> mm, comforting music has switched to piano.strings
<gary_poster> mm...slime...
<bac> gary_poster: did you see bug 761257.  :(
<_mup_> Bug #761257: Advanced subscription overlay does not handle unsubscribing teams <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/761257 >
<danilos> gary_poster, benji :)
<gary_poster> I did not bac...this must be about direct subscriptions, yeah?
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, will look at kanban in a munite, call in 5-ish
<gary_poster> minute
<bac> gary_poster: yes.  bug title updated.
<gary_poster> thanks bac.  I'll adda backlog defect card too
<bac> gary_poster: i put a card in FW1
<gary_poster> oh ok cool
<gary_poster> good enough
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2/Slide1
<danilos> anybody seen the south park episode about a "dream inside a dream within a dream"? :)
<danilos> gary's mention reminded me of that
<gary_poster> benji, my impression was that you thought you were comfortable without further discussion.  If you do want to talk, just lemme know.
<benji> gary_poster: a call would be good
<gary_poster> benji, cool
<gary_poster> benji, call me when you are ready
<gary_poster> just encountered one of those integration errors we have been rightly worried about.  I wrote a JS test for a change, and it failed, and then fixed the code, and all tests passed...and then actually tried using the thing for some QA and I had screwed up the server request we make. :-/
<gary_poster> ...it appears to be at least two bugs in one...
<gary_poster> not related to my change :-/
<gary_poster> but I can't verify my fix via QA until they are fixed
<gary_poster> apparently patching a team bug doesn't work in some cases that I don't understand yet
<gary_poster> and apparently deleting a newly created filter doesn't work in some cases that I don't understand yet
<gary_poster> patching a team filter I mean
<benji> maybe a security problem?  i.e., you have permission to create a team filter but not update/delete it?
<gary_poster> yes, that's the first problem--Unauthorized--but pretty weird since we have been able to edit team filters on the other page.  Have not found source of that one yet.  The deleting a newly created filter I see and can fix, I think.  Doing that now, and then will look at Unauthorized
<gary_poster> ah, interesting.  it is something specific to rosetta admins
<gary_poster> danilo, what are you doing still here? :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, trying to get a few more tests done, got side-tracked with crashing desktop :(
<gary_poster> danilos gotcha :-(
<gary_poster> danilos don't work too late.
<danilos> gary_poster, I won't, just a few more of these and I'll be handing off
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> oh, weird
<gary_poster> this person, Foo Bar, #1 is listed in the JS as an admin of Rosetta Administrators but that is not listed in https://launchpad.dev/~name16/+participation , and # 2 was able to create a filter for that team, but not delete or patch it.
<gary_poster> oh, weirder
<gary_poster> person is a member of the team that owns the team, but not an active member
<gary_poster> that scenario sinks our battleship
<gary_poster> and that's a valid scenario
<gary_poster> if weird
<gary_poster> so it looks like either the code we have that inserts teams-of-which-you-are-an-administrator needs to intersect with teams-of-which-you-are-a-member
<gary_poster> or if you are an administrator then you should be able to patch and delete a subscription
<gary_poster> I lean towards the second solution, though I wonder how it will pan out to implement
 * gary_poster is going to take a break, though will be around
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, I've seen that with rosetta-admins, forgot to add a card; basically, it should not be listed in administratedTeams
<gary_poster> danilos, you think?
<gary_poster> I gave the two options above
<gary_poster> you think not administrated is better than allowing them to patch/delete because they are owners?
<danilos> gary_poster, well, all the web service calls fail, perhaps that
<gary_poster> except they can create
<danilos> gary_poster, I haven't thought closely about it, to be honest :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> it would probably be easier to not list them
<gary_poster> so under the circumstances, maybe that's the right thing to do for right now
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, we can always file a bug to let someone else handle it later :))
<gary_poster> woo hoo! :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, I am out, you've got email in your inbox, my branch is up at lp:~danilo/launchpad/bug728370-action-display and I left you with the hardest tests to write (those for on-click handler :))
<danilos> gary_poster, other than that particular test, I think it's pretty complete
<gary_poster> danilos, lol, cool thanks
<gary_poster> have a great weekend!
<danilos> cheers, so do you!
<gary_poster> bac, a branch when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug761798/+merge/57922
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> gary_poster: working on a large branch now but you're next
<gary_poster> thanks bac, no rush
<benji> gary_poster: what do you thing about this scaffolding for the direct actions? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594581/
 * gary_poster looks
<benji> I need to add tests and fill in the unmute action next or if someone's ready to contribute an action I can push this to a branch for them to work from.
<gary_poster> danilos handed off to me, so I'm booked now; sounds like bac is also booked for awhile yet.  Tests sound like the next thing to work on, yeah
 * gary_poster still looking
<gary_poster> benji, still looking, but first thought worth sharing: there are two variations for unsubscribe in the mockups: unsubscribe, and unsubscribe with warning (because there are other subscriptions).  That will need to be modeled somehow (and I don't think it is yet).
<gary_poster> You could do that with another node...
<gary_poster> kinda sorta
<gary_poster> doesn't quite fit in with the current setup
<benji> ah, I missed the with-warning flavor; I think I can add that without too much trouble
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, looks like a good start to me.  Cool, yay, thanks! :-)
<benji> very good
<gary_poster> (by good start, I mean, good scaffolding, not good start on the scaffolding) ;-)
<benji> (yep, I understood)
<bac> gary_poster: i'm a little confused by all of the indirection in your branch wrt clean_up.
<bac> where is the actual fix to the early closing problem?
<gary_poster> bac, maybe I should have tried harder to clean it up.  er.  The actual fix is that clean_up can't be called after it initially calls the handler.  The handler has to call it on success, eventually.
<gary_poster> The extra indirection is because sometimes success isn't true success unrtil after two web calls.
<gary_poster> Let me look at it again and see if I see a way to simplify...
<bac> ok, so line 114 of the diff is the good part
<gary_poster> bac, well, we have to do it in two scenarios.  So, yeah, 114, and also...
<bac> gary_poster: i wasn't implying it was unnecessarily confusing...just that i was confused
<gary_poster> also 60
<gary_poster> no, np bac, I kind of thought that it maybe could have been simplified but this worked and I wanted to get back to the other task.  Actually, I think clean_up can be defined as a module-level function and not passed around
<gary_poster> That would make things cleaner.
<gary_poster> Let me try that.
<bac> gary_poster: it would, as it seems to be a hot potato atm
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> bac, I did this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594603/ .   Pushed to public branch and waiting on diff change...
<bac> gary_poster: i think that's much clearer
<gary_poster> cool, thank you bac
<gary_poster> bac, I considered your add_subscription_overlay approach but I felt it would have been more fragile: when code changed the local variable, it would have needed to be sure that it also changed the namespace version in order for the tests to be reliable.  I felt that always getting the overlay from the namespace was a cheap cost for that reduction in fragility.  Therefore, fwiw, I intend to leave it as it is.
<gary_poster> thank you for the review!
<bac> gary_poster: not to belabor the point, but wouldn't the test break if the names were changed out from under it?
<bac> it is a idiom we use in that module
<gary_poster> bac, it depends on how that name were set, and even if it is cleaned up across test runs
<gary_poster> it might very well work now
<gary_poster> getting it from the namespace also simply didn't bother me in the slightest
<gary_poster> I'm guessing you don't feel differently enough to make a point of it, since you didn't do so in the review.  Had you, I would have complied, because even though I feel comfortable with what I did, I don't feel strongly about it either.
<bac> gary_poster: i'm going to take the dog for a walk.  will be back later.  have a good weekend
<gary_poster> you too bac.  bye
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-09
<bac> hello.  echo, echo.
<benji> echo, echo, echo...
<bac> so you're working today benji?
<benji> I'm going to give it a shot.  I'm pretty sure I'll be able to.
<bac> so no recovery over the weekend?
<benji> Maybe a slight recorvery.  There are some other people at my church that seem to have this and it's taken them a week to significantly improve.
<gary_poster> bac benji call in 2
<gary_poster> and hiya
<bac> ok
<bac> hey gary_poster would you want to do a pre-review of the memcached fix i came up with as a sanity check?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/python-memcached/bug-974632/+merge/101148
<bac> as an alternative to what i did, the readline() method could be changed to do the retry
<benji> bac: ok the lpbuildbot branch is merged
<bac> benji: cool
<gary_poster> bac, looking
<gary_poster> bac, I like the simplicity of this change, instead of the retry approach.  "self.port = int(hostData.get('port') or 11211)": do you have any knowledge of when the port is explicitly None?  If not, no biggie, just curious.  I'd be somewhat tempted to remove the docstring fix (lines 8 and 9 of the diff) just to keep the patch to upstream as small as possible, but now that you've included it, keep it.  I can't think
<gary_poster>  of anything else to say about it. :-) Do you want me to write some of this actually on the MP, or leave it alone?
 * bac is back
<bac> gary_poster: the port problem showed up when i used the --do-linux (sp?) flag.
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  doesn't mean much to me out of context.  cool, thx
<benji> Why does Curtis hate my inbox? ;)
<benji> gary_poster: did we ever get the testr trunk straightened out?  Should I be using a branch someplace instead?
<gary_poster> benji, I am not sure.  :-/
<benji> gary_poster: well, the tests on the testr trunk don't pass for me (don't even start, I get an exception)
<gary_poster> benji, I'd have to compare the released version in precise with the version in the branch.  oh ok.
<gary_poster> maybe the dpkg -l info for testr could be compared to...something?
<gary_poster> 0.0.5-1.1
<gary_poster> maybe Robert tagged a branch, Gary said somewhat unhopefully?
<gary_poster> benji, https://launchpad.net/testrepository/trunk/0.0.5 ?
<benji> I'll try that branch.
<benji> gary_poster: I can't find a branch that corresponds to 0.0.5
<gary_poster> benji, r135
<benji> gary_poster: oh, wait: -r tag:0.0.5
<gary_poster> should be same yeah
<benji> maybe it should be, but bzr: ERROR: No such tag: 0.0.5
<benji> I'll use r135
<gary_poster> benji, r139 has this commit message: "* A horrible thinko in the testrepository test suite came to light and has been
<gary_poster>   fixed. How the tests ever ran is a mystery. (Robert Collins, #881497)" :-/
<_mup_> Bug #881497: Cannot run testr tests <Testrepository:Fix Committed by lifeless> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/881497 >
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, I saw that but the trunk still doesn't run
<gary_poster> benji, even on r139? :-(
<gary_poster> benji, try talking to jml
<gary_poster> I think he knows where the bodies are buried on this project
<gary_poster> oh, I think he's probably out today.  checking
<benji> gary_poster: yep, r139 (and r135) both fail (when I run ./testr run) with http://paste.ubuntu.com/921908/
<gary_poster> benji, jml is out today on nat. holiday
<gary_poster> benji, I'm down to randomly flailing on thoughts you've probably already had.  * are there any other documented ways of running the tests? * Have you tried with Python 2.6, like on lucid? * have you tried seeing what module Python is complaining about and seeing if it is a quick fix?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going to take an early lunch and attack this after recharging a bit.
<gary_poster> benji, cool.
<gary_poster> "CI for the project is at http://build.robertcollins.net/job/testrepository-default/."  That does not resolve for me
<gary_poster> robertcollins.net does not either
<bac> gary_poster: i've exercised gmb's script and there are some problems.  i think he mentioned the output of 'juju status' changed recently but i don't think the copy of charmhelpers is current to handle them
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  what do you want to do to resolve?
<bac> gary_poster: i can fix charmhelpers but i wonder if he has already done so but forgot to push
<gary_poster> bac, dunno.  is it trivial?
<bac> probably.  i'll have a look.
<bac> argh, curtis is bored and is spamming me by doing lots of LP gardening
<gary_poster> me too
<bac> gary_poster: i'm waiting on my slave to come up.  i've pinged sean r. about py-memcached but am waiting for him to come on-line.  going to eat and pick up my battery
<gary_poster> ok bac, good luck
<bac> TIP:  buy from advance auto on-line for in-store pick up and save $20!
<gary_poster> heh, good to know :-)
<gary_poster> OK, I completed my miscellaneous tasks. (Finally was able to test RT 50773! unfortunately the test failed.)  I'm blocked by the kanban cards.  I'm going to have some lunch myself, and then see what I can do.
<gary_poster> bac and benji, please let me know if I can pair with you.
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  i'm still looking at graham's script
<bac> i left it running over lunch but my slave never did come up
<benji> gary_poster: if you're still available, I just got the testr tests passing and could use a partner in crime
<bac> i think now it is an intermittent error bringing up the slave.  will try again.
<gary_poster> benji awesome
<gary_poster> benji https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde ?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: i couldn't get an environment to come up using gmb's script, so i ran in debug mode (dry-run) and then tried the commands by hand
<bac> trying to bootstrap i get:
<bac> 2012-04-09 14:34:46,324 INFO Bootstrapping environment 'ec2-testing' (type: ec2)...
<bac> Error Message: The requested instance type's architecture (x86_64) does not match the architecture in the manifest for ami-4bad7422 (i386)
<bac> 2012-04-09 14:34:49,452 ERROR Error Message: The requested instance type's architecture (x86_64) does not match the architecture in the manifest for ami-4bad7422 (i386)
<bac> odd, thing, is the environment file does not specify an image-id
<bac> just default-instance-type: c1.xlarge
<bac> i think that error is getting swallowed and that's why the instance is not starting
<gary_poster> bac hm.  the 386 is default.
<gary_poster> if you want 64 you have to specify it
<gary_poster> that's a juju thing, at least as I remember it
<bac> so if i say c1.xlarge i must provide an AMI?
<gary_poster> so the error is not a surprise to my expectations, but gmb thinking it works without an AMI is a surprise
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> I have
<gary_poster>     default-series: precise
<gary_poster>     juju-origin: ppa
<gary_poster>     default-instance-type: m2.4xlarge
<gary_poster>     default-image-id: ami-b5ea34dc
<bac> but if i provide an image-id (AMI) why specify a default-instance-type.  an AMI implies default-instance-type, no?
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> IIUC
<gary_poster> it specifies 32 vs 64
<gary_poster> but there are many 64 bit flavors
<bac> er, ok
<gary_poster> does that make sense?  Or maybe I'm barking up wrong tree?
<bac> i need to read up on the different instance types
<bac> but i am surprised this script worked for gmb but i cannot get it to do squat
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> I wonder if he did not commit most recent progress
<bac> that crossed my mind for the script and charmhelpers
<bac> at this point, i think it best that i provide him a summary of my experience and let him see what's going on.  i hate to try to solve a bunch of problems he may have already fixed.  agree, gary_poster?
<gary_poster> bac, a sad +1
<bac> :+1(
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> sort of a mustache
<bac> gary_poster: actually, the error i got was b/c the environments had been morphed to c1.xlarge for the slave but i was trying to do a bootstrap
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> gary_poster: do you have a second to compare what happens with the script vs. by hand?
<gary_poster> bac yeah one sec
<bac> this is what i see when i run the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/922372/
<bac> you'll note the slave has no instance-state and the instance-id is not set
<bac> here is the status after starting a master and slave by hand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/922365/
<bac> the consequence of the first is that wait_for_machines() never returns as the slave instance doesn't come up nicely
<gary_poster> bac, is that consistent?
<bac> it is repeatable, is that what you mean?
<gary_poster> yes
<gary_poster> bac ^
<bac> yes, it is repeatable
<gary_poster> bac, weird.  I had something like that in canonistack today (by hand).  it may be a juju timing issue of some sort.  I don't have an idea beyond that though.  You may want to take it to #juju.  I don't think gmb's script is doeing anything too odd there
<gary_poster> doing
<benji> bac: were you able to do a run with my subunit test statistics parsing code?  I'm curious as to whether it worked or not.
<bac> benji: i did not
<bac> i never got a run to completion
<benji> if you'll let me know when you get one to that stage, I'd appreciate it
<bac> benji: ok.  i don't think it is going to happen today.
<benji> no problem
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-10
<bac> hello frankban -- welcome back
<frankban> morning bac, thank you, how is it going?
<bac> frankban: good, thanks.
<bac> frankban: hey, i have a review mentor for you!
<frankban> bac: cool, who is?
<bac> raphaël (rvba) has volunteered but he cannot start for a couple of weeks until the 12.04 release of MAAS
<bac> hope that's ok.  he's in france so the time zone should be perfect
<frankban> it's perfect, I know him, it was my roommate in budapest, thanks bac
<bac> oh, i did not know that.  glad it worked out.
<bac> frankban: perhaps you can coordinate with rvba to see about getting started.  you should probably just pick whichever day is his on-call review day and dedicate that day of the week to working with him.
<bac> although now it does not seem reviewing takes nearly as much time as it used to
<frankban> cool bac, I will contact him. so the task here is start reviewing code with him until I will be ready to do that by myself?
<bac> frankban: he will explain the reviewing process and approach to you.  then, on whatever day he is on call, you'll work with him doing reviews.  you'll do a full review but he will then review your review.  that step must be taken before the developer can treat the MP as approved.
<bac> as a mentor your reviews are provisional until he approves it.
<bac> in LP we denote that by putting a '*' on the review type to indicate it must be mentored.  so when you do a code review you'll mark the review type as 'code*'.  later rvba will look at it, and if he agrees, he'll mark it as a 'code' review and then it can be accepted.
<bac> hope that makes sense.  it really is quite straightforward
<frankban> sure bac, thanks
<bac> frankban: thanks for volunteering to take this step.  it really is important for the team and for your development as you get to see all parts of the code base.
<gary_poster> welcome back frankban!  I hope you had a great vacation
<frankban> morning gary_poster, thanks, yes, I enjoyed my holidays, an the final dissertation of my girlfriend went very well
<bac> frankban: what was her topic?  something related to art history, no?
<bac> gary_poster: T-0?
<gary_poster> frankban, exellent!  congratulations to her
<gary_poster> frankban, just approved one of your lpsetup (urandom) MPs with comment
<gary_poster> bac, yes oops
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban call ASAP, no later than 2 from now
<frankban> bac, architectural designing
<bac> ah, right.
<gary_poster> bac, I'm < 10 min away fwiw.  then you'll only have a half hour, but so be it
<bac> ok
<bac> let's try the new super ssh screen sharing https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/RemoteTerminalBroadcasting
<gary_poster> bac, cool.  you're driving, I assume?
<gary_poster> bac, I'm in goldenhorde
<bac> hi gary_poster.  joining now
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac, fwiw I disconnected from the screen sharing
<bac> gary_poster: just killed it
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> juju has now deprecated default-image-id and default-instance-type.
<gary_poster> ah right
<gary_poster> in favor of constraints
<gary_poster> which I haven't learned how to use yet
<gary_poster> benji, would collaborating be useful?
<benji> gary_poster: sure; let me prepeare
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: the horde awaits
<bac> gary_poster: the new --constraints interface to juju looks like it will make the script easier.  no need to rewrite the environments.yaml
<bac> the documentation has problems, though, but it seems to be easy to work around
<gary_poster> awesome bac.  and then I can look at your script to see how the heck it actually works now :-)
<bac> gary_poster: work-in-progress:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923449/
<bac> it looks like you can only pass one k=v pair per --constraints param, despite what the docs say
<bac> and you must get rid of default-instance-type and default-image-id from your environments.yaml
<bac> i'm unsure of the relation between instance-type and cpu settings.  does a c1.xlarge imply cpu=8?
<gary_poster> bac, the relation is defined by the instance type
<gary_poster> IOW, a given instance type has a certain number of cores
<gary_poster> as defined by Amazon
<gary_poster> bac, look for "virtual cores" in http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/
<bac> gary_poster: so is that the default number of cpus but the --constraint "cpus=n" changes it?
<bac> as seen here: https://juju.ubuntu.com/DeprecatedEnvironmentSettings
<bac> gary_poster: nm
<bac> Note that cpu and mem conflict with instance-type, and should not be specified at the same time; and that setting a service constraint that conflicts with an environment constraint will cause the environment constraint to be ignored for that service.
<gary_poster> bac, ah! ok cool
 * bac -> late lunch + bike
<gary_poster> benji, I see you working, but trying to talk to hallyn.  will join in a bit
<benji> gary_poster: k
<gary_poster> frankban, hey.  so, I talked to hallyn
<gary_poster> he hadn't seen what I wrote him earlier today
<gary_poster> he is +1 on lxc-ip but it can't go into precise
<gary_poster> we could install in in our own packages but also contribute it upstream
<frankban> cool gary_poster, thanks.
<gary_poster> frankban, he asks us to file a bug and then attach a patch
<gary_poster> I'm happy to do whatever will help, or leave it to you.  You doing it means more props for you :-)
<gary_poster> (to Ubuntu, I mean)
<gary_poster> frankban, he also wonders if we can do better than the grep
<gary_poster> like, for instance, querying a dhcp server
<gary_poster> he also said this:
<gary_poster> "note that if we add '-q' to lxc's dnsmasq then we can get the ip addr from syslog but i don't see any way to send just the mapping to a file under /var/run/lxc"
<gary_poster> I'm not clear on how we would use that, but maybe you are, or maybe it would give you an interesting thing to look into
<frankban> gary_poster: hmm... I have no idea about that right now, but I think it is worth investigating. Didn't know we can avoid using dhcp leases
<gary_poster> me either :P
<gary_poster> I'm not sure we can
<gary_poster> I don't think he is saying "do it this way" but "consider/investigate this way"
<gary_poster> could be wrong :-)
<frankban> got it, I think it's worth trying. I will file a bug for adding lxc-ip, EOD, thanks and good evening gary_poster
<gary_poster> thanks frankban, have a nice evening
<gary_poster> benji, I'm in goldenhorde
<benji> gary_poster: am I here?
<bac> benji, gary_poster: have you seen this before?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/923796/
<bac> it seems transient, so i'm wondering if we should put a retry option into the 'run' helper command
<benji> bac: not that I remember, looks nasty
<gary_poster> bac, I don't think so either
<bac> it is killing the script b/c it catches this one exception and then gives up
<benji> gary_poster: my machine died hard; doing updates and rebooting and then I'll re-join the horde
<gary_poster> ack benji
<gary_poster> TestProtocolClient is what I was thinking of
<benji> gary_poster: what does that do?
<gary_poster> benji, The ``subunit.TestProtocolClient`` class is a ``unittest.TestResult``
<gary_poster> extension which will translate a test run into a Subunit stream.
<gary_poster> benji, and the "tags" method behaves exactly as I suspected:
<gary_poster> it has no concept of state
<gary_poster> if you say there is a tag added,
<gary_poster> it reports that the tag is added
<gary_poster> with no concept of whether you are in a test or not in a test, or whether that tag has been reported recently or not
<gary_poster> so if you use that as your test result
<gary_poster> and then you wrap it with something that *does* keep track of state, such as the aggregating thing
<gary_poster> then everything should work out fine
<gary_poster> So, if the logging test result in testtools has no state
<gary_poster> then it would be the closest analog
<gary_poster> and our test should should show that the logging test result correctly is called with the proper add tags or remove tags
<gary_poster> *with the subunit semantics*
<gary_poster> so the real remaining question in my mind is this:
<benji> gary_poster: so... that means that we should be able to strip out the stateful behavior in ThreadedForwarding<mumble>Result and our Worker<mumble>TestResult and all should be happy
<gary_poster> benji, no, because they are responsible for maintaining the subunit behavior, in the current setup.  The only problem, and the question to which I alluded, is this: if these things implement subunit policy, why are they in testtools?
<gary_poster> and they really should implement subunit policy for our use.  I'm pretty sure, though I'll want to try and convine you verbally when you are back together again to make sure I'm right
<benji> good point, moving them might be the thing to do; have you checked to see if they're used elsewhere in testtools?
<gary_poster> no, will look
<benji> gary_poster: also there's the point that someone other than subunit might be using them and we'll be yanking them out from under them
<gary_poster> yeah, benji.  doubtful IMO, but the concern is reasonable and proper.
 * benji watches his laptop install 465 updated packages.
<gary_poster> benji, ConcurrentTestSuite is the only thing that refers to ThreadsafeForwardingResult
<gary_poster> in testtools
<gary_poster> and probably anywhere :-)
<gary_poster> I suspect that this is what will shake out:
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> - jml will tell us that he didn't initially have the idea of per-test tags
<gary_poster> - jml will say that Robert added the idea
<gary_poster> - jml will tell us that he wants to push that idea throughout testtools but hasn't gotten around to it
<gary_poster> - we will be encouraged to add our new bits and bobs to testtools
<gary_poster> - we will also be encouraged to fix up TestResults' tags, if we are up for it
<gary_poster> For the short term, I think we can continue working in testtools
<gary_poster> We should not touch the base TestResults
<gary_poster> we should change the tests we've been writing to look at logs about the tags
<gary_poster> We can then make an MP and raise the questions we have
<benji> gary_poster: I think that'll work.  I'm going to reboot and rejoin the horde and we can commence on the above.
<gary_poster> cool
 * gary_poster back in a sec
<benji___> gary_poster: I can hear you, but it looks like my virtual self fell asleep
<gary_poster> benji___, :-) now you are no longer in room
<benji> I think I'm back.
<gary_poster> benji, I see you here but not in hangout.  talking to lifeless in -ops
<gary_poster> benji, -dev :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going to do the simpler thing.
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  +1
<bac> gary_poster: i just had a quick chat with sean r., the python-memcached bug supervisor.  he said he's put the review on his 'short list' but is very busy.  i think tomorrow morning i'll prepare the fork.
<bac> man, the juju-ers need to use pyflakes.  it's a mess out there
<benji> heh
<bac> and it would've highlighted the error i just had to chase down
<gary_poster> bac, python-memcached: glad he is looking at it, but yes, good, +1 on fork.  We can add a card to "tracking" for this after we have the fork landed.
<bac> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> the go version of juju has linting built in
<gary_poster> well, go has linting built in I mean
<gary_poster> but I will miss being able to hack it and stick pdbs in it
<gary_poster> even in the production instance
<benji> yeah, I will definately miss pdb when working in a non-Python language
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-11
<bac>  hi gmb
<bac> gmb, the latest drop of juju deprecated some settings in environment.yaml in favor of usng --constraints.  it makes the rewriting o the environments file done by your run_lp_tests script unecessary.  i've made changes to it and to charmhelpers to account for juju changes but haven't completed the changes or pushed them anywhere yet.
<bac> i'll do that after breakfast.  just wanted to give you a heads up so you don't duplicate effort.
<gmb> bac, Awesome, I was just looking at that.
<gmb> I'll let it lie, then.
<bac> gmb: great.  i'll get to it post-oatmeal
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, call asap
<gmb> Booting FF now.
 * bac enhordes
 * frankban lunches
<bac> i have pushed run_lp_tests branch to lp:~yellow/+junk/run_lp_tests
<bac> that allows me to move the card, so the lane is unblocked now
 * gmb moves bug 974586 card, blocks the lane again.
<_mup_> Bug #974586: bugtracker test logging failures <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974586 >
 * bac should read warthogs more.  didn't know poolie was leaving.  :(
 * gmb -> lunch
<bac> how does one set up PYTHONPATH so that it'll load the code being tested instead of the system version?  i would've expect this approach to work, but the local version (/home/bac/add-charm-helpers/helpers/python) is stuck in the middle and isn't getting loaded.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/924798/plain/
<benji> gary_poster: I'm back for the time being teathered to my phone.  I doubt I
<benji> can do video confrencing, but other things seem to be ok.
<bac> so eggs in /usr/local/lib always get inserted before PYTHONPATH?
<gary_poster> cool benji.  replying to jml now.  his branch looks good
<gary_poster> bac, that's a policy; maybe a deb one
<bac> ergh
<benji> gary_poster: will you point me at his branch?
<bac> gary_poster: do you know a work-around?  gmb added this to the makefile but it is ineffective:
<bac> PYTHONPATH=helpers/python python helpers/python/charmhelpers/tests/test_charmhelpers.py
<gary_poster> benji, sorry forgot you did not have IRC history.  #launchpad-dev now fwiw.   https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/testtools/forward-current-tags/+merge/101538
<benji> thanks; I'm following along
<frankban> bac: if you only need to get rid of the system site packages to test an app locally, I think virtualenv is an easy tool to get that kind of isolation
<bac> frankban: but the package in question is the one being tested.  i think requiring people to use virtualenv is a bit heavy handed.  i can achieve the same results by hacking sys.path in the test.  ugly.
<frankban> bac: oh, I thought  it was only for your local environment
<gary_poster> bac, sorry, was talking on launchpad-dev.  reviewing backlog...
<bac> np
<gary_poster> bac, system Pythons suck for isolation, sorry.  sys.path hack might be best bet.  -S will leave a clean sys.path initially, but will probably not be what you want
<bac> gary_poster: sys.path hack isn't so bad.  mainly i was just surprised to see my PYTHONPATH stuck in the middle.  :(
<gary_poster> bac, it's pretty common to make a requirement that virtualenv --whatever-that-option-is be required in these kinds of circumstances I think
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> reminds me of dark days trying to figure that stuff out :-P
<bac> i've pushed a new branch of charm-tools to lp:~yellow/charm-tools/trunk and have created a merge proposal.
<bac> until it is packaged we should try to work off of the ~yellow version
<gary_poster> gmb, you up for reviewing lpsetup branch from frankban?
<gary_poster> bac, actually, did you see than Sean actually committed code with his fix?
<bac> gary_poster: i did not.
<gary_poster> I'm tempted to use it, rather than ours, and see if it works
<bac> that's good.
<gary_poster> bac, but a review from you would be appreciated by him and me
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  i'll add comments to the bug since he didn't use a MP
<gary_poster> bac, makes sense
<bac> i'm a bit partial, but i think my approach was cleaner.  :)
<gary_poster> bac, heh, you are probably right :-)
<bac> gary_poster: so he has committed code but not made a release.  are you still going to make an interim egg and package it in LP?
<gary_poster> bac, yes, that's what I was thinking.
<gmb> gary_poster, frankban: Just finishing lunch etc., but I'll be happy to take that review in the next 20 minutes or so.
<gary_poster> thx gmb
<frankban> thanks gmb
<frankban> gary_poster: when you have a minute, I'd like to discuss about lxc and dns servers
<gary_poster> ack frankban.  should be available in 3
<frankban> thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> frankban, in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde & ready whenever you are
<gmb> frankban, Is there a diff for your lpsetup changes somwhere?
<frankban> gmb: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/create-scripts/+merge/101536
<gmb> Ta
<bac> gmb, frankban: please see my comment on frankban's MP.
<gmb> bac, I'd already made the same note :)
<bac> okey dokey
<frankban> thanks bac, I've just replied
<bac> frankban: we need to agree as a group whether our related work will use the LP style guide or not.  IIRC "launchpad related"  projects have continued to use it.  from a ease-of-programming perspective that is what i would advocate, meaning i'd prefer to have one set of guidelines and use it across projects where practical.  the exception to that rule is for projects that will be community-supported and only have a tangential relationship to LP.
<gary_poster> bac, frankban, given that lpsetup has PEP 8 everywhere, I'd suggest keeping PEP8 for this MP, with bac raising the issue on the dev list.  Depending on that resolution, we can have a future style-only branch.
<gary_poster> for now, let's go with consistency within lpsetup
<gary_poster> well, and for the future too; we can switch all at once
<bac> frankban, gary_poster: i hadn't reviewed the whole branch and didn't realize that was the case.  our style guide also says "stay consistent with existing code" or something like that.
<gary_poster> right bac, cool.  still I agree with your assertion that we should collectively agree
<gary_poster> about this kind of policy
<gary_poster> bac, if we have not already agreed...?
<bac> with open("worms") as can:
<gary_poster> heh
<bac>    colour = random.choice(palette)
<bac>    paint()
<frankban> :-)
<gmb> There should be a law against people phoning me whilst I'm reviewing.
<gary_poster> bac, :-)
<gmb> frankban, I'm really sorry, I've been looking at this branch for ages and I can't find anything I don't like.
<gmb> r=me
<gmb> Apologies.
<frankban> gmb: what a shame :-) however thanks for trying
<gmb> :)
<benji> gary_poster: my connectivity looks like it might be back, but it's intermittent; I'm going to take an early lunch and hope that it's stable by the time I'm done
<gary_poster> benji ack good luck
<benji> gary_poster: I take it that I should re-implement our worker tagging test result on top of lp:~jml/testtools/forward-current-tags.  Correct?
<gary_poster> benji, yes, that's my suggestion.  Please feel free to argue otherwise, as usual
<benji> gary_poster: does that mean that it's usual for me to argue?  ;P
<gary_poster> benji, :-P no
<benji> heh
<benji> that looks like a good approach; I'll see where it takes me
<gary_poster> cool thx
<gmb> gary_poster, It's just been pointed out to me that the first Monday of UDS is a UK national holiday. Is it okay with you if I take the coming Monday (16th) in lieu of it, since I'm going to be swimming the nerd sea on that day?
<gary_poster> gmb, sure, though what is the nerd sea? :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, The UDS lobby, of course :)
<gmb> (I hasten to add, it was Jono Bacon's name for it, not mine :))
<gmb> gary_poster, Thank you. I'll add it in CanonicalAdmin now.
<gary_poster> lol gmb, cool
<gmb> Ahaha.
 * gmb accidentally builds LP tree on Precise.
<gmb> Hilarity ensues.
<gary_poster> in order to work around an ec2 test problem with lightweight checkouts, I have to specify --pqm-public-location.  Because I'm trying to have fun with sed, I end up with the general command...
<gary_poster> ec2 test --pqm-public-location=`bzr info | sed -e '/push branch/!d' -e '/push branch/s/\s*push branch: //'`
<gary_poster> evilness is fun
<gary_poster> so is making a noun into a noun
<gmb> Wow.
<gary_poster> evilnessitude might be even better
<gmb> gary_poster, That's disturbingly like something I would do :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok, test started, sed played with...
<gary_poster> time for some lunch
 * gmb knocks off for the evening. Night all.
<benji> night, gmb
<gary_poster> night gmb.  approved Monday.
<bac> gary_poster, with an 8 cpu ec2 machine, should we expect a slave to come up within an hour?
<gary_poster> bac, give or take.  two hours is usually too long.  You should be able to look at the juju log on the slave instance to see the output of setuplxc
<gary_poster> bac, I self-approved this, but in case you are curious: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/trivial/+merge/101619
<gary_poster> tests have been running for a couple of hours now.
<gary_poster> bac, I'd like to get a parallel test run or two or three to see how we are doing.  Did you get one running?
<bac> memcache change looks good.  thanks for the thorough documenting
<bac> gary_poster: i just started one a little bit ago and am waiting for the slave to come up
<bac> i think gmb's script is working now it was just too aggressive in only giving the slave 1 hour to come up
<gary_poster> bac, memcache: cool, thanks.  waiting for slave: great.  Please lemme know when tests have run: I'd like you to collect the output of testr failing after a test run.
<bac> gary_poster: will do
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> sadly i don't think my run got your memcache fix
<gary_poster> no, it won't
<bac> gary_poster: my attempt failed, at least the automatic part.
<gary_poster> bac, :-/ how so?
<bac> while waiting for the slave to come up, a call to 'juju status' got
<bac> CalledProcessError: Command '['juju', 'status']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<bac> 2012-04-11 14:47:17,862 INFO Connecting to environment...
<bac> 2012-04-11 14:47:19,807 INFO Connected to environment.
<bac> [('SSL routines', 'SSL3_READ_BYTES', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<bac> 2012-04-11 14:47:22,699 ERROR [('SSL routines', 'SSL3_READ_BYTES', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<bac> this is not uncommon
<bac> but, i can manually wait for the slave to come up and force the build by hand
<bac> it has been up 66 minutes so perhaps it'll be happy soon
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> ok, setuplxc is done.  took about 80 minutes
<bac> gary_poster: you ever see juju status report 'relation-errors'?
<bac>         relation-errors:
<bac>           buildbot:
<bac>           - buildbot-slave
<gary_poster> bac, rarely, yes
<bac> well it is my lucky day
<gary_poster> trying to think of something helpful....
<gary_poster> bac, usually the logs are the place I go
<bac> yeah, i see some stuff in charm.log
<bac> nothing too informative, though
<gary_poster> bac, also try master's log
<gary_poster> /var/lib/buildbot/masters/master/twistd.log
<bac> hmm, at :06 the bb master received SIGTERM and shut itself down
<bac> i don't think the slave was even up yet
<bac> i was able to restart the master by hand
<bac> and manually started a slave.  go juju go.
<bac> gary_poster: my hand starting stuff did work.  it looks like the slaves started as the wrong user.
<bac>  /usr/bin/xvfb-run: 181: /var/lib/buildbot/slaves/slave/lucid-devel/build/bin/test: Permission denied
<bac> which confuses me as the log shows:
<bac> sudo /usr/local/bin/launchpad-lxc-test -t stories/gpg
<gary_poster> bac, the permission denied with xvfb-run usually indicates a bad command passed to xvfb-run
<gary_poster> caused by crazy bash escaping
<gary_poster> we've had careful escaping to try and prevent this
<bac> gary_poster: such as where?
<gary_poster> so, the trigger for the problem is that we are trying to pass an argument with spaces to xvfb-run's -a argument IIRC
<bac> gary_poster: i'm using stock yellow charms.  are you suggesting it is an error in one of the hooks?
<gary_poster> bac, no, the problem is arguably in ssh, but we are not fixing that today. :-P .  Today's breakage of the workaround we implemented is in one of these:
<gary_poster> launchpad-lxc-test
<gary_poster> or lxc-start-ephemeral
<gary_poster> I don't think there would be another
<gary_poster> bac, to see a related behavior, change lxc-start-ephemeral to begin with set -ex (IIRC)
<gary_poster> that will spit out the commands lxc-start-ephemeral sends
<gary_poster> bac, could you give me the url of your master
<bac> gary_poster: looking
<bac> gary_poster: ec2-23-21-33-127.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010
<gary_poster> bac, ack.  Maybe we should pair on getting a test run manually tomorrow.  If we run into any problems, you can get a feel for where the bodies are buried
<bac> gary_poster: that's a good idea
<bac> if this instance is no good to you i'll tear it down now
<gary_poster> bac yeah tear down
<gary_poster> sorry for frustrations (and slow turn around; other stuff going on too)
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: sean says he'll push a new py-memcached tonight
<gary_poster> bac, heh, ok cool
<bac> twas the right decision
<gary_poster> cool bac
<bac> besides we haven't seen it yet
<gary_poster> :-) true
<gary_poster> I also haven't seen my testresults yet...
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-12
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2
<bac> rt
<gmb> benji, Thank you kindly: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/ebt-logging-bug-974586/+merge/101720
<bac> sorry i got booted.  trying to rejoin.
<bac> gary_poster: starting hangout
 * bac tries again
<bac> gary_poster: g+ is having fits and won't let me join goldenhorde.  i've sent you an invite
<gary_poster> k bac
<gary_poster> bac, "this hangout no longer exists"
<bac> that's a lie, a damned lie.
<bac> i'm in it.  existing.
<bac> argh
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ok, the normal hangout now let me in
<gary_poster> bac, don't see you in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<bac> google needs to spend more resources making hangouts work instead of making new whitespace
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> frankban, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone whenever you are ready
<bac> gary_poster: the newest version of juju solve the bootstrap --constraint problem
<gary_poster> great bac
<gary_poster> gmb, ready in 10 or less; still on with fb
<gmb> k
<gary_poster> gmb, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone whenever ready
<bac> gary_poster: this works:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926506/   it includes at line 13 a work-around for a new issue with deploy & --constraints
<gary_poster> cool bac will look soon
<gary_poster> bac, so you already have everything up, or are you waiting on slave
<gary_poster> & is the workaround "68.4"?
<bac> gary_poster: the workaround was to do it separately as shown at line 13
<gary_poster> oic
<bac> gary_poster: waiting on slave
<gary_poster> cool bac.  are you looking at 974617?  if so will move card
<bac> gary_poster: not yet
<gary_poster> btw frankban, when you are ready to work on a parallel testing card, please check with gmb to see if you can pair with him on it
<frankban> sure gary_poster
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> bac, cool
<bac> gary_poster: working the ppa card first
<gmb> gary_poster, I think bug 974608 comes under "AAAAAAAAH! Sampledata!"
<_mup_> Bug #974608: bugtask-find-similar.txt fails intemittently on paralleltest runs <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:In Progress> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974608 >
<benji> gary_poster: I created a card for my incremental branch (lp:~benji/testtools/modernize-tsfr) and marked the 974622 card as blocked on my branch being reviewed (jml will do so today, UK time)
<gary_poster> great benji thanks
<benji> gary_poster: and now the multi-branch work lane is over limit
<gary_poster> benji, s'ok.  it's a reasonable view on reality
<benji> gary_poster: should I speculatively continue on the 974622 work assuming the branch survives review or do something else?
<gary_poster> benji, +1 on speculation IMO
<benji> k
<gary_poster> agree?
<benji> I guess it shouldn't be "blocked" then
<gary_poster> yeah.  It will be blocked when you can't do anything on it
<frankban> gmb: I am ready to pair on your nice bug, when you are
<gmb> frankban, Ah, I think that the one I'm on now isn't suitable - it's a relatively quick fix, AFAICT. We might be better off picking one of the other cards and pairing tomorrow morning instead.
<frankban> gmb: coll
<frankban> hem cool
<gary_poster> frankban, look, slack time! :-P
<gary_poster> bac, I need to take lunch now (cat to vet).  I'll ping when back
<bac> gary_poster: coincidence.  i was about to go eat chinese food
<bac> (speaking of cats)
<gmb> lol
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> this past trip to VN was the first time i saw a restaurant specializing in "Thịt meo".
<frankban> I have a suggestion for everyone here who want to create a programming language: please call it in a way you can easily find info using google: a neologism with len >= 4 is strongly  appreciated
<bac> frankban: +1
<bac> G+ needs a 'translate' button for comments
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> frankban, I find "golang" works ok
<frankban> gary_poster: coll didn't know, I was using "go language"
 * gmb -> very late lunch; back later
<gary_poster> benji, I saw discussion in -dev with jml.  What he said about the purpose of the forwarding result makes sense (where each test needs to be isolated, not just each call), but I thought that the semaphore was handled explicitly so that would work fine.  As I thought about it more, though, I realized I can't imagine a truly sane story for global tags within a merged set of test streams
<gary_poster> the expectations for the meaning of global tags would have to be drastically reduced
<gary_poster> though, I'm not really sure what the use cases are for global tags anyway
<gary_poster> stepping away; back again soon
<benji> gary_poster: (I was eating lunch.) right, I don't think there is a general story that will work with tags without a great deal of development effort, however if we are specific about what TSFR needs to do and what it doesn't do, I think we can get something that continues to work.  The funny part is that it is less and less important to us for our worker ID tagging result wrapper.
<gary_poster> benji, less and less important: it was only importat initially as it helped us understand what was going on, and you were using it as a template of sorts, right?
<gary_poster> bac, lemme know when you are around and we can pair
<bac> gary_poster: i'm here.
<benji> right; at this point we could just abandon any work on it and go ahead with what we want
<benji> well, not quite: I'm pretty sure as-is TSFW is broken with respect to tags, so we'll have to do *something* about it, but we can more clearly see what that something is once it bites us
<gary_poster> benji, if we are sure of a fix, I'd be in favor of applying it.  Otherwise (for instance, the undoing of the global tags) I'm fine with putting it aside.
<gary_poster> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<gary_poster> bac ^
<benji> gary_poster: I'm not sure of the fix, but I'm relativly sure there is a problem.  I'm afraid this is one of those things that cross package boundries and will be hard to get just right.
<benji> gary_poster: I'm trying to figure out how to move the cards around to represent the current state of the world: I intend on 1) writing an add-worker-id-tag result wrapper, 2) integrating it into ConcurrentTestSuite, 3) fixing the tag bugs I believe we will uncover in TSFR.
<benji> 1 and 2 seem to be covered under the card for 974622 and 3 is the other card I created earlier; should they both be in Active/Coding?
<gary_poster> benji, have you started work on 3?
<benji> gary_poster: I thought I had, but now I see that I haven't really.  Take that for what it is. :)
<gary_poster> benji, heh
<benji> s/it is/you will.
<benji> so I guess it's reasonable to move the card for 3 into the started-but-threw-it-away bucket and make a new card if we need it
<gary_poster> ok, benji, I moved that card (#3) back to "Tasks" and changed the title to be less confident ("ThreadSafeForwardingResult doesn't handle tags as well as it could.  We suspect.")
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> benji is it also appropriate to mark 974622 s unblocked
<gary_poster> as
<benji> gary_poster: oh, on a different note, a nurse is going to be coming by around 2 (they are habitually late) to teach me how to change Katie's catheter dressing for when we're in TN, so that may spoil our one-on-one time
<benji> yep, it is unblocked
<gary_poster> benji, ok, let me know when/if you are available
<gary_poster> and benji, cool thanks, i marked card as unblocked
<bac> gary_poster: i now have master and slave coming up.  slave is verified to be m2.4xlarge
<gary_poster> bac, excellent
<benji> gary_poster: the nurse is already 25 minutes late, what say we start our call?
<gary_poster> benji, oh ok!  I was just going to reboot.  I am in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<bac> gary_poster: master and slave up and ready after 65 minutes.  i've manually done work-around for bug 974584 and have forced a build
<_mup_> Bug #974584: Semaphores cannot be created in lxc container <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Invalid> <lxc (Ubuntu):Fix Released by serge-hallyn> <sysvinit (Ubuntu):Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974584 >
<gary_poster> yay, bac!
<bac> gary_poster: chat?
<gary_poster> bac, still talking :-P ready in 5 or so ok?
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> bac, 4
<gary_poster> bah
<gary_poster> bac, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<gary_poster> benji, do you agree that the following buildbot waterfall indicates that the "teach buildbot to understand subunit in test results to properly report failure numbers in waterfall" card has a bug or problem of some sort? http://ec2-50-19-152-175.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> benji, would it be worth asking bac to verify that [something or other that you describe] is in the buildbot.cfg of the master?
<benji> gary_poster: on the first point, the "no test results" looks discouraging, as I understand it there should be a summary line there
<gary_poster> right, so we're on the same page there
<benji> gary_poster: on the second part, if I recall correctly, no .cfg change should be required, I just changed the bzrbuildbot Test class to report in the new way.  Checking that the bzrbuildbot/subunittest.py module exists would be a good smoke test
<gary_poster> benji, ok cool.  bac, could you look for that on the master when you get a chance?
<bac> benji: -rw-r--r-- 1 buildbot nogroup 3255 Apr 12 18:05 /var/lib/buildbot/masters/master/bzrbuildbot/subunittest.py
<bac> that what you want to see?
<benji> bac: yep, looks good
<benji> why we're not seeing a meaningful summary is a mystery to me
<gary_poster> benji, dragged that card back to active coding but also pulled your head off it.  We need to get it resolved but it doesn't have to be you
<benji> k
<gary_poster> I'll send an email to yellow inviting gmb and frankban to look at it tomorrow if they want
<benji> my inclination, for whoever looks at it... well, I'll reply to your email with my inclination
<gary_poster> :-) k
<gary_poster> bac, is it appropriate for me to drag card for bug 974617 to done done?
<_mup_> Bug #974617: test_operational_view_integration fails intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> <Python PGBouncer:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974617 >
<bac> yes
<gary_poster> cool thx
<gary_poster> bac, could you write an email to the yellow list with a description of how you successfully started up your instances today, please?
<gary_poster> benji, I just sent the email, but who knows when it will actually make it through the mailing list.
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gary_poster: inside the container:
<bac> buildbot@lptests:~$ bzr whoami
<bac> Launchpad PQM <launchpad-pqm@canonical.com>
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> this is *before* i did anything...so not so cool
<gary_poster> ...oh...
<bac> even so, the celery test fails
<bac> so that's pretty confusing
<gary_poster> with the same error?
<bac> yes
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> bac, I'll try now to dupe in a local lucid lxc container...
<gary_poster> when you ran the test locally you were not in an lxc, right?
<bac> correct
<bac> this is odd, gary_poster
<bac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927024/
<bac> this is inside an lxc container on the slave on ec2
<bac> so the cmdline 'bzr whoami' gives results but bzrlib.config doesn't
<bac> and if i manually set 'bzr whoami', then bzrlib.config *still* returns None, None
<gary_poster> bac, what about the thing that calls _auto_user_id, though
<gary_poster> bac config.username()
<bac> gary_poster: harder to test as you have to instantiate a Config subclass object
<gary_poster> bac, ah ok.  but bac, this fails for me on lxc
<gary_poster> so some kind of interaction
<bac> running the test again
<bac> same same
<gary_poster> bac, doing a pdb...
<bac> well at least it is easy to reproduce...
<gary_poster> y
<gary_poster> bac, could you set a pdb in your local environment and see what self.file_name is in the username method when you run that test?
<gary_poster> can do it tomorrow
<gary_poster> EoD
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> I get /tmp/tmpOmHAkg/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<gary_poster> which looks like it is a nice test isolation thing
<gary_poster> and then...
<gary_poster> _get_default_mail_domain() returns None in _auto_user_id
<gary_poster> which causes everything to fall over
<bac> gary_poster: so it smells like an lxc isolation problem
<gary_poster> /etc/mailname is not installed
<gary_poster> mm
<gary_poster> smells like an "unspoken dependency" problem to me with that
<gary_poster> I don't know who is supposed to define /etc/mailname
<gary_poster> but I bet it is from a package that we don't install
<gary_poster> because we shouldn't have to
<gary_poster> could be wrong
<gary_poster> ok running
<gary_poster> bye all
<bac> setting /etc/mailname to 'example.com' allows the tests to fail differently with a TimeoutError
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-13
<frankban> gmb: good morning, I am currently working on my introductory blog post, but i'd be really happy to stop it to pair on something, like the buildbot bug Gary mentioned
<gmb> frankban, Okay. I'm putting the finishing touches on fixing bug 974608, so how about we start pairing in about 30 minutes or so?
<_mup_> Bug #974608: bugtask-find-similar.txt fails intemittently on paralleltest runs <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:In Progress> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974608 >
<frankban> gmb: perfect
<gmb> Cool.
<gmb> frankban, I'll be ready to pair shortly; waiting for the upgrade / reboot dance to complete.
<frankban> ok gmb
<gmb> frankban, I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/builbot-teaching when you're ready.
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2
<gary_poster> gmb, you are gone in case you didn't notice
<gmb> Arse
<gmb> gary_poster: Complete lockup. Not sure how much you heard.
<gary_poster> gmb really not so much :-/
<gary_poster> bac, gmb will be working late so if buildbot card is tsill going and you are looking for work by then it might be a good task
 * gmb goes to get a cup of tea whilst the slave churns
 * gary_poster takes kids to school
<gmb> frankban, Okay, the sllave is up. I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/buildbot-teaching.
<gmb> frankban, I've added your keys to the master and slave:
<gmb> master: ec2-23-21-29-239.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<gmb> slave: ec2-174-129-115-195.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<frankban> great thanks gmb
<bac> gary_poster, benji : it looks like the problems i've been seeing with juju not properly parsing --constraints is being caused by our juju wrapper used for testing.  it is stripping the quotes, i think.
<benji> gary_poster: jml has decided that the per-worker tagging is a good idea, so he implemented it too.  However, his implementation is optional and he likes it that way.  He suggests we get the result we want by modifying testr to use the components he's built (he made ConcurrentTestSuite pluggable and made a plugin for it) to get the effect we're after
<gary_poster> bac, ah!
<gary_poster> that makes sense
<gary_poster> benji, eh, ok.  Do you have any objections?
<benji> not really
<bac> here is what /usr/bin/juju receives are sys.argv
<bac> ['/usr/bin/juju', 'deploy', '--config=/home/bac/juju/oneiric/buildbot-slave/examples/lpbuildbot.yaml', '--repository=/home/bac/juju', 'local:buildbot-slave', '--constraints', 'cpu=8', 'mem=6G']
<gary_poster> kinda too bad he didn't coordinate with us better, but hard to complain too much, benji
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, that's the same kind of problem that I was trying to explain about why xvfb-run sometimes barfs
<benji> gary_poster: I assume I should take it for granted that the code will land and attempt to set up a testr dev environment using these branches and work from there
<gary_poster> benji, I'd say landing's a safe bet, given he's the creator and maintainer of testtools.  Sounds like a good next step, yes
<gary_poster> benji, do you think you or I should say anything to jml about improved coordination?
<benji> gary_poster: nah
<benji> (yes, it actually took me that long to compose that reply)
<gary_poster> benji, lol, cool.  obviously I thought about it long enough that I felt I wanted to ask you :-)
<benji> Yeah.  It is a little irritating, but between the (low) amount of harm inflicted (on the company, I don't really mind that much) and the probability of it happening often (low) and the probability of bringing it up actually changing anything (low), it doesn't seem worth it
<gary_poster> right
<bac> benji: any idea on how to get the juju wrapper to respect quoted params?
<bac> e.g. --constraint "cpu=8 mem=4G"
<bac> it is transforming to --constraints cpu=8 mem=4G, which causes juju to barf
<benji> bac: hmm, let me look at it; one second
<benji> bac: this is a problem with bash scripts that I don't understand; there must be a general solution, but I haven't been able to find it
<benji> a hack would be to double-quote, like so: juju --constraint "'cpu=8 mem=4G'"
<benji> bac: maybe changing $@ in the wrapper to "$@" would do the trick
<bac> benji, nope
<benji> darn
<benji> hmm, man bash reinforces my suspicion that "$@" should do the trick
<benji> bac: the script is a sh script, not a bash script, I wonder if that's an issue; try "$@" and change it to be run under bash
<bac> benji, i tried that too early.  :(
<benji> darn
<benji> yeah, I'm reading man sh now and it says the same things about "$@" that man bash says
<bac> $@ will keep 'cpu=8 mem=4G' together as one argument, but when passed they are still white-space separated so the receiving script doesn't see them quoted
<benji> bac: I got it to work for me, I did have to change all three instances of $@ in the wrapper to get them all though
<bac> benji, so it does.  my testing was flawed.  thanks.
<benji> cool!
<bac> benji, pairing!
<benji> :)
<benji> and now I finally know the right way to handle argument lists in bash.  I hope I never have to use that knowlege again.
 * benji reboots for great justice.
<bac> benji, so juju_wrapper has been deleted from our charms?  does it exist in any project?  It is referenced in the READMEs for the master and slave.
<benji> bac: I didn't remember it being deleted.
<benji> bac: revno: 36, timestamp: Wed 2012-02-29 12:10:14 +0100, message:[r=gmb] Added revision file. Removed juju_wrapper.
<benji> I like it when commit messages explain why an action was taken.
<gmb> frankban, test_command=xvfb-run ./bin/test --subunit $IDOPTION
 * gmb -> out for a while; back later
<bac> gary_poster, i've manually started an lxc locally to look at the celery issue...but cannot log into it. the container is lucid but root/root nor ubuntu/ubuntu work as logins.  what am i forgetting?
<gary_poster> bac on call there soon
<frankban> gary_poster: I'd like more info about the goal of the card I am working on, when you have a minute
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> bac, did you create the lucid container binding your home directory, per https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXC?  If so, you should be able to log in as yourself.  If not, I suggest destroying that container and making a new one
<gary_poster> frankban, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde ?
<gary_poster> There now
<frankban> gary_poster: great
<bac> gary_poster, thx logging in as me worked.  duh.
<gary_poster> bac cool.  frankban has an instance running too that he is about to shut down.  Is there anything you'd like him to run on that instance before he shuts down?
<gary_poster> bac, I mean an 8 core ec2 instance, I think
<bac> gary_poster, no, thanks
<gary_poster> cool, welcome
<frankban> gary_poster: our lpbuildbot is bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad/lpbuildbot/public/, right?
<gary_poster> yes frankban
<frankban> cool thanks
<frankban> gmb: for when you are backL I am running a full test run on your ec2 instances, and later I will run another, I will take care of shutting down the instances later
<benji> I hope the Comcast tech across the street isn't a bad omen for my connectivity.
 * gary_poster goes to bank
<bac> benji, did Comcast let you stay on-line?
<benji> bac: apparently
<bac> they're nice that way
 * gary_poster has triumphed over Ubuntu's keyboard layout!  He can enter euros € and accent graves è and accent agues é!  He can write umlauts ü!  HE HAS THE POWER!
<bac> gary_poster, +1
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster, have you noticed OSX now has IOS-like alternate character selection?
<bac> if you hold down 'a' it'll show you a bunch of options for a-umlaut, etc
<gary_poster> bac, you press the key down?  yeah, I think I had heard of it
<gary_poster> I actually have not logged into the osx side in some time other than by accident
<gary_poster> ipad and iphone are floating my apple boat these days
<bac> gary_poster, so celery seems very unhappy due to semaphores.  :(
<gary_poster> bac, you have to remove that file, remember?
<bac> gary_poster, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/928292/
<gary_poster> or that doesn't fix it?
<bac> gary_poster, i did, i did
<gary_poster> bac, when?  those are the exact symptoms that the bug is about
<bac> when?  i did it before running the test, as we discussed yesterday
<gary_poster> bac, IOW, when I say when, I mean, did you remove the dir...
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> perhaps, maybe the work-around is a no-work-around
<bac> or a broke-around, if you will
<gary_poster> bac, it worked for me.  but yeah.  So maybe it is an ephemeral issue
<gary_poster> bac, try this:
<gary_poster> start up lxc instance
<bac> gary_poster, same same on my local lxc
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> ok nm
<gary_poster> bac, try this, if you are willing & able:
<bac> both.
<gary_poster> well, one sec, lemme see if the newest lxc is around (the one that is supposed to have the actual fix...which is supposed to be equivalent to the workaround...
 * bac brb
<gary_poster> bac, I don't think the newest one is there yet.  I'm going to try to dupe locally.
<gary_poster> bac, ok, I got the skinny.  The workaround I described at the bottom of comment #1 is correct for lucid:
<gary_poster> Adding this line to the container's fstab will fix the problem:
<gary_poster> none dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
 * bac trying
<bac> my /etc/fstab was empty prior
<gary_poster> what hallyn describes in comment 2 is apparently only for precise containers
<gary_poster> bac, wait!
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> you add it to
<gary_poster> /var/lib/lxc/lptests/fstab
<gary_poster> bac ^^
<bac> ok.  kill container, add it via host, restart container
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<gary_poster> bac, you may need to add back rootfs/dev/shm
<gary_poster> checking
<bac> yep
<bac> lxc-start fails
<bac> lxc-start: No such file or directory - failed to mount 'none' on '/usr/lib/lxc/root/dev/shm'
<gary_poster> >>> from multiprocessing.synchronize import Lock
<gary_poster> >>> Lock()
<gary_poster> <Lock(owner=None)>
<bac> works
<bac> hurrah
 * bac running all celery tests now
<bac> all celery test now pass, gary_poster
<gary_poster> bac, yay!
<bac> the /etc/mailname fix is still required (i think)
<benji> gary_poster or bac: anyone want to help me flail on testr?
<gary_poster> bac, please verify
<bac> gary_poster, running now w/out /etc/mailname
<gary_poster> cool bac.  bac, does that mean we only have soyuz upload intermittent error and unclean reactor?
<gary_poster> and bac, I don't think /etc/mailname is proper fix
<bac> gary_poster, tests fail without /etc/mailname
<gary_poster> bac, could you please set a pdb in the username method on your local machine where it works, and determine where it is getting the name?
<bac> sure
<gary_poster> Thanks
<bac> i'll mv .bazaar first
<gary_poster> benji, I can in a few
<benji> gary_poster: k
 * bac predicts it'll fail without .bazaar or /etc/mailname
<bac> from inspecting the code
<gary_poster> bac, I think that won't matter: in my experiments, the .bazaar was actually set to be in a tmp dir when I ran the test
<gary_poster> but maybe I'm wrong
<gary_poster> and thus, an experiment :-)
<bac> ok
<bac> and gary_poster your local machine has no /etc/mailname?
<gary_poster> bac, right, but I *only* Have tests on lxc here
<bac> gary_poster, have you taken your childrens to see the calder exhibit yet?  i may go this weekend
<bac> i removed /etc/mailname from my local machine (leaving .bazaar in place) and the whoami error was seen
<gary_poster> bac, calder: no had not heard it was here.  looks cool, thank you for heads up
<gary_poster> bac, ok, that's interesting.  so /etc/mailname is the difference.  I wonder if /etc/mailname is supposed to be added by postfix.  I think it is but could be wrong
<gary_poster> I'm pretty sure I've never added it explicitly
<bac> gary_poster, dpkg -L postfix does not show it
<bac> dpkg -S /etc/mailname also does not show any package claiming it
<gary_poster> ah I was just trying to figure that sort of thing out
<bac> if the postinstall script of postfix write it, i wonder if dpkg would know about it
<bac> recall when you install postfix it asks you a bunch of questions...it may be written at that time
<gary_poster> bac, um, ok.  I guess we could change setuplxc to write localhost there...yeah, I think I've been asked.  Well, we could do dpkg-reconfigure
<gary_poster> um
<gary_poster> that's not the command
<gary_poster> what am I thinking of
<gary_poster> oh it is the command
<gary_poster> but it is not in my lucid
<gary_poster> yes it is
<gary_poster> sigh
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<gary_poster> dpkg-reconfigure lets you set up system locally
<gary_poster> suggests localhost
<bac> gary_poster, but we're not installing postfix (or any MTA) right?  we=setuplxc
<gary_poster> bac, it is installed somehow
<bac> or is it a depend of lp-dev-depend
<gary_poster> may well be
<gary_poster> I suspect it is
<gary_poster> but if you look in the container
<gary_poster> I think you will find that postfix is installed
<gary_poster> benji, um, my "few minutes" is starting to look like "sometime after 4" :-/
<benji> gary_poster: heh, ok
 * benji goes to get another Dr Pepper.
<bac> gary_poster, yes, it is installed in the container but i can't figure out why
<bac> 'apt-cache showpkg postfix' doesn't show anything interesting
<bac> hmm, i wonder if postfix is just part of main installation
<gary_poster> bac, bsd-mailx depends on default-mta
<gary_poster> which postfix provides
<gary_poster> that's the only dependency I see
<bac> default-mta is not installed in my container
<gary_poster> bac, I did the lame-o approach of starting aptitude and pretending I wanted to uninstall postfix and seeing what complained
<gary_poster> for some reason my terminal won't let me select the complaint
<gary_poster> so I could copynpaste
<gary_poster> but you could dupe
<gary_poster> if that is of interes
<gary_poster> t
<gary_poster> which I question
<bac> i tried 'sudo apt-get -s remove postfix'
<bac> which should be the same (-s == dryrun)
<bac> nothing was listed
<bac> so, it looks like a developer/test box is automatically configured with an MTA and a properly configured one sets up /etc/mailname
<bac> gary_poster, so why do you think it unwise to have our setup write that file?
<gary_poster> bac, I am worried that others who do not use setuplxc (or lpsetup) will encounter this.  I am worried that something else really should have added this for us.  I guess it is fine.  However, I suggest filing a bug so people can find out the solution in the future (and so that people like RObert can educate us if necessary)
<gary_poster> So file a bug that this test fails in a lucid lxc because /etc/mailname is not set up
<gary_poster> and then go ahead and make a card and fix it since it in setuplxc since it is easy
<gary_poster> maybe make a card in slack for lpsetup too
<gary_poster> I need to go get kids from school (K's foot is sprained)
<gary_poster> back in a bit
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, everything cool?
<bac> gary_poster, yep, just finished the MP.  want to review?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-981114/+merge/101970
<bac> such good timing
<bac> i'm nearing EOW so make it snappy!  :)
<gary_poster> bac :-P
<gary_poster> I added a card for lpsetup btw; I saw your bug/card, thank you
<bac> gary_poster, thx i hadn't gotten to that yet
<bac> gary_poster, i haven't verified this works yet.  i'm about to relocate but when i get home i'll start an ec2 run and only land the change after i've proven it works.
<bac> i did show that 'localhost' in /etc/mailname was sufficient
<gary_poster> bac, you could also do this in pure Python from the host; might have preferred that but won't ask you to change it.  As a fly-by, could you please add a comment to the line *before* yours such as "# XXX Work around for kernel bug 959352"?  That is, before
<gary_poster> root_sshcall('ln -s /usr/lib/graphviz /rootfs/usr/lib/graphviz')
<_mup_> Bug #959352: Ephemeral containers have "/rootfs" prefix in /proc/self/maps entries <apport-collected> <kernel-request-3.2.0-21.34> <kernel-unable-to-test-upstream> <needs-upstream-testing> <precise> <staging> <linux (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <lxc (Ubuntu):Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/959352 >
<gary_poster> oh wait
<gary_poster> I think that the comment is already there
<gary_poster> nm
<gary_poster> sorry
<gary_poster> so anyway, will approve
<bac> gary_poster, oh, wait, doing it host-side makes sense.  6 vs 1/2 dozen?
<gary_poster> bac, doing it without a subprocess call seems more elegant
<gary_poster> but no real diff
<gmb> gary_poster, Do you know how far frankban got with the work we were doing before I had to go out?
<gary_poster> 6.1 vs half dozen
<gmb> I meant ot ask him when I got back but forgot.
<gary_poster> gmb, yes.  He determined that the problem was buggy.
<bac> gary_poster, ok, i'll look at doing it that way
<gary_poster> gmb, he fixed the code issue, but we still need testr bug 949950 (tracking) in order for this to work
<_mup_> Bug #949950: Feature request: an option to show full subunit stream of running tests <Testrepository:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/949950 >
<gmb> gary_poster, Ah, because the master doesn't actually get subunit output form the slave.
 * bac -> goes home
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> have a good wknd bac
<gmb> We'd kinda figured that out when I left, but I'm glad it wasn't just that we were doing something silly.
<bac> u2
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, how is 974608?  Can review something if that helps
<gary_poster> benji, can talk testr for the last half hour of the day if that helps :-)
<benji> gary_poster: it can't hurt
<gary_poster> I could make really unpleasant jokes.  That would hurt.
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> benji, I'm in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<gary_poster> benji, please send us tags method just to make sure we are on right track
<gary_poster> this weekend sometime
<benji> gary_poster: if you can still see my terminal, it's there
<benji> (along with a whitespace fix)
<gary_poster> got it thanks benji
<benji> cool
 * benji goes afk.
 * gary_poster heads out
<gary_poster> bye
<gary_poster> gmb, meh, do you want me t try and give 4 min review of MP?  Must run soon
<gary_poster> but I saw you just got it in :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, That would be awesome if you could - it's fairly mechanical anyway.
<gary_poster> ack, on ity
<gary_poster> gmb, not my best review work :-P but I thought it looked very good
<gary_poster> Thank you!
<gary_poster> have a great weekend gmb
<gmb> gary_poster, Thanks! Have a good weekend; I'll see you Tuesday.
<gary_poster> ah yes, thanks for reminder
<gary_poster> bye
<gmb> Cya
